# Wonderful Pumpkins



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Cool! What tools do people use to make these?


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Good tools for this kind of work are a very sharp paring knife, a fret or scroll saw blade, a potato peeler, a Stabilo marker, and some lemon juice to help keep the pip or meat of the pumpkin from discoloring so fast.

While these are great for daylight or well lit viewing, they would lose a whole lot of their character if they were only lit from within.

A lot of them would be fun to do with junkins, but you wouldn't get as many organic shapes as you do from nature.


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

They are really cool. If you happen to try it, post some pictures and let us see!


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

I think I might try some of these this year. They look great! Hey Fontgeek... what do you do with the Lemon Juice? Just rub it on the exposed meat?


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Here's some more cool ones.

http://www.extremepumpkins.com/pumpkinphotos.html

http://www.carvingpumpkins.com/


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/gallery.php?gal=2005


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I love the patterns on zombiepumpkins.com. You can get unlimited access to ALL the patterns there for $2!!!!!!


----------



## Jack-o-Maro (Oct 8, 2005)

oh my these pumpkins on Pumpkin Way are really wonderfull 
I have to make something like that 

( at least Ill try  )


----------

